
How to Let Go of Pain and Suffering - Pennieblog
https://medium.com/swlh/suffering-is-a-choice-deba16a2e521
======
ziddoap
Wow, thanks! I'm cured!

Who knew all I needed to do was "let go". I never would've thought.
Despression, suffering, whatever. Just let go!

What a grossly oversimplified view of mental health.

What happens, often, is that when someone isn't able to just "let go"
(because, it's hard to just "let go" when facing depression or other mental
illness) they feel even worse because all these blogger-influencer people make
it seem like it should be the easiest thing in the world. It's easy! Just let
go! Want to stop suffering? Just stop!

These types of articles make people think support networks aren't needed,
because you can just let go.

Just let go, and your cured!

Bonus points for the first half of the article pointing out people that have
had it worse then you, but are fine. So, you have no excuse! Just toughen up
and let go!

~~~
Pennieblog
I didn't have it easy myself... 15 years of chronic heroin addiction because
of mental health issues. I know it's not easy, but it is possible. Here is a
link to my story if you want to check it out...
[https://medium.com/swlh/from-15-years-of-heroin-addiction-
to...](https://medium.com/swlh/from-15-years-of-heroin-addiction-to-author-
speaker-and-phd-32ecc78c64dd)

